# Suppressors



## JONSCH (Jun 13, 2008)

Which state is it the easiest to get suppressors in and how do you go about doing it in this state? Also, what is the procedure in other states where they are legal? Thanks guys.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

What state are you in?
The internet is not a state. hehe

Zhur


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Regardless of state law and procedure, you have to buy a federal tax stamp for (I think) $200.00, and fill out some paperwork, in order to legally purchase (or otherwise transfer) a silencer.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Regardless of state law and procedure, you have to buy a federal tax stamp for (I think) $200.00, and fill out some paperwork, in order to legally purchase (or otherwise transfer) a silencer.


AND you have to get fingerprinted, AND you have to have a background check, AND you have to have your town's chief LEO sign off on it, AND you have to wait half a year.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> Steve M1911A1 said:
> 
> 
> > Regardless of state law and procedure, you have to buy a federal tax stamp for (I think) $200.00, and fill out some paperwork, in order to legally purchase (or otherwise transfer) a silencer.
> ...


The $200 IRS fee must be paid for each Class III NFA item. Just for you own edification if you own a mortar or grenade launcher each mortar and grenade must be registered separately and a $200 IRS fee (for each Destructive Device) must be paid. It is also good practice to carry a copy of the completed Form 4 you will receive from the dealer wherever you go with your Class III NFA item.

Permittable Class III NFA items, additional fees, forms, mandatory education are dependent on your state laws.


----------



## JONSCH (Jun 13, 2008)

oh man thats tough to get one. i was gonna get one in the states and smuggle it back here to canada but thats impossible now that i know what must be done. thanks for the info guys.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

That's probably one of the reasons why they make it tough to get one.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

That sounds like a pretty piss-poor idea...and might be a good way to get your colon checked at the border.


----------



## JONSCH (Jun 13, 2008)

Actually it sounds like a pretty good idea, if it were easier to get them. I know people that have got tasers in no problem...


----------



## mp4094 (Feb 3, 2008)

It was pretty simple and straight forward for me in Virginia. 

1) I purchased surpressor-$300
2) I filled out ATF Form 4 and signed it.
3) Went to Sheriff's Office for fingerprinting-$10
4) Turned in Form 4 to Sheriff for his signature.
5) Received Form 4 one week later. 
6) Mailed Form 4, fingerprints, 2 passport size photos, and $200 to ATF.
7) Received Form 4 back with Tax Stamp exactly 62 days later. 

I expected to wait much longer. I have heard that they are getting much better at processing the applications. Just make sure you don't have a long and distinguished criminal record.:smt083


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Jonsch*;
What the heck do you need a suppressor for? I can't think of a practical civilian use for one, other than killing rats in an urban neighborhood (so as not to disturb the neighbors with gunshot noise) or doing contract murders.
Having been part of the British Commonwealth, maybe Canada still allows unfettered use of suppressors just as The Mother Country does. (Great Britain permits suppressors, but forbids handguns. Go figure.)
A suppressor is just the very first part of the equation. Next, you have to buy, or make, a new, longer barrel for your semi-auto pistol (no, it won't work with a revolver), with threads at the muzzle to accept the suppressor. Then you have to hunt down low-velocity ammunition to use with it, because you don't want the "crack" of a supersonic bullet-flight.
Seems like a total pain in the a$$ to me, with a lot of risk and very little payoff.


----------



## Mosquito (Mar 11, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> *Jonsch*;
> What the heck do you need a suppressor for? I can't think of a practical civilian use for one, other than killing rats in an urban neighborhood (so as not to disturb the neighbors with gunshot noise) or doing contract murders.
> Having been part of the British Commonwealth, maybe Canada still allows unfettered use of suppressors just as The Mother Country does. (Great Britain permits suppressors, but forbids handguns. Go figure.)
> A suppressor is just the very first part of the equation. Next, you have to buy, or make, a new, longer barrel for your semi-auto pistol (no, it won't work with a revolver), with threads at the muzzle to accept the suppressor. Then you have to hunt down low-velocity ammunition to use with it, because you don't want the "crack" of a supersonic bullet-flight.
> Seems like a total pain in the a$$ to me, with a lot of risk and very little payoff.


But... I will look so cool! :anim_lol:


----------



## JONSCH (Jun 13, 2008)

Yea theres no way im doing it now that I know the process for america, but I thought that maybe it was as easy as going into a gun store being 18and and buying one. Clearly not!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ah, well...there's no denying *cool*!
But wouldn't reflective sunglasses be cheaper?


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

JONSCH said:


> oh man thats tough to get one. i was gonna get one in the states and smuggle it back here to canada but thats impossible now that i know what must be done. thanks for the info guys.


I heard that you can actually buy a suppressor in Washington state, but you cannot attach it to a firearm. I could be wrong.


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

I don't know why you'ed want to smuggle one into Canada anyways. You could just make one in your garage...

http://www.paladin-press.com/category/77


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Alaskan_Viking said:


> I heard that you can actually buy a suppressor in Washington state, but you cannot attach it to a firearm. I could be wrong.


Yes. Up here, they're used as weights on Salmon troll lines. Salmon don't like noisy trolls. :anim_lol:


----------



## prcabr4christ (Jul 6, 2008)

I imagine you could get one in Alaska no questions asked... I'm sure they'll sell you nuclear weapons if you really want LOL


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

JONSCH said:


> oh man thats tough to get one. i was gonna get one in the states and *smuggle it back here to canada* but thats impossible now that i know what must be done. thanks for the info guys.


And again, there is to be no discussion of illegal activity here on the forum.

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=11796

Closed.


----------

